# Dead bodies in on plane



## shagnut (Jun 21, 2009)

What would happen if the plane is full and you are flying say from Europe to USA  and you are over the ocean. What do they do with the dead body? 

If you are flying in the USA /full plane/ someone dies, I figure they will go to nearest airport? but what do you do if you are over the ocean for hours? 

This came about while we were discussing the pilot who died and then it evolved.  Curious minds want to know? 

Shaggy


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 21, 2009)

My friend's dad died on a flight back from Europe.  He had a heart attack and died instantly.  They covered him with a blanket and he sat next to his wife in his original seat until they reached the US.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a sad story.   It must have been so hard on your friend's mother.  I'm sure they can't do much else except what they did, though.

Sue


----------



## gmarine (Jun 21, 2009)

On trans-ocean flights there is typically a crew rest area/cabin which they use when these things happen.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

I think it was pretty amazing that the crew was able to carry on like nothing happened so that the passengers were never aware of what occurred.


----------



## ownsmany (Jun 21, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> My friend's dad died on a flight back from Europe.  He had a heart attack and died instantly.  They covered him with a blanket and he sat next to his wife in his original seat until they reached the US.



so sad.  It must have been very hard on his wife.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 21, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> My friend's dad died on a flight back from Europe.  He had a heart attack and died instantly.  They covered him with a blanket and he sat next to his wife in his original seat until they reached the US.



I find that appalling. I would think that they couldv'e moved him to a lavoratory or strapped him into a crew-member's fold down.  But perhaps there's some FAA protocol that must be followed.


----------



## JoeMid (Jun 21, 2009)

shagnut said:


> What would happen if the plane is full and you are flying say from Europe to USA  and you are over the ocean. What do they do with the dead body?
> 
> If you are flying in the USA /full plane/ someone dies, I figure they will go to nearest airport? but what do you do if you are over the ocean for hours?
> 
> ...


If the person is dead... there is no reason to land at the nearest airport, they will continue on to destination.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 21, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> I find that appalling. I would think that they couldv'e moved him to a lavoratory or strapped him into a crew-member's fold down.  But perhaps there's some FAA protocol that must be followed.



I don't know - I'm not sure I would want my dead loved one hauled off the the bathroom or stowed like cargo.


----------



## ownsmany (Jun 22, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I don't know - I'm not sure I would want my dead loved one hauled off the the bathroom or stowed like cargo.



I'm with you.  I guess they try to keep it as low key as possible.  I would want them haul away like trash either.


----------



## billymach4 (Jun 22, 2009)

As Cargo there are occasions when bodies are shipped to another area by the family so the body can be buried in their respective cemetary. Living in NY I know of many seniors that have been shipped back North to be buried in the family plot. 

This is typical of many in the Senior snowbird set.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 22, 2009)

Having a family member died out of state a couple of years ago, the requirement to ship bodies between states is that they must be embalmed.  (Maryland to New Jersey - via hearst).


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 22, 2009)

ownsmany said:


> I'm with you.  I guess they try to keep it as low key as possible.  I would [not?] want them haul[ed] away like trash either.



Well, call me insensitive...
Shortly after death, the bladder+bowels release (it can be messy), in two to three hours, rigor mortis sets in, and the body becomes a cold pile of bones and organic matter.  Sorry, but I would not want to sit near a dead body for several hours and I would not expect my fellow passengers to, either.


----------



## goaliemn (Jun 22, 2009)

Some of the newer planes do have an option available for a cooler with a slide out drawer.  Its a fridge that slides open, its about 6' deep, about 2' high and about 2' wide.  They do use it for storing pop/beer/etc in, but in case of an in flight incident, they can use it for.. other storage needs.  It is separated from other storage compartments for sanitary reasons.

Most 380s do have one on board, due to the distances they can travel, and the number of travlers on each flight.  The odds are there that it will happen once or twice during its lifespan.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 22, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> I find that appalling. I would think that they couldv'e moved him to a lavoratory or strapped him into a crew-member's fold down.  But perhaps there's some FAA protocol that must be followed.



It's apparent that you've never had to move a deceased body. It's not as easy as you might think. If you were on a plane and they were to move the deceased, I'm sure you'd find it more appalling that allowing the person to remain in the original seat, respectfully covered by a blanket. 

This is not an easy situation for anyone. Not for the family, not for other passengers and not for the crew. It's on unfortunate occurance that you have to do the best that you can under the circumstances. Most of the time, that's leaving the person where they are until they can be moved apporpriately without a crowd of onlookers having to see what's happening and putting even more stress on family members who were traveling with the deceased.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 22, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Well, call me insensitive...
> Shortly after death, the bladder+bowels release (it can be messy), in two to three hours, rigor mortis sets in, and the body becomes a cold pile of bones and organic matter.  Sorry, but I would not want to sit near a dead body for several hours and I would not expect my fellow passengers to, either.




It's apparent you don't know a lot about after care when some expires. As an ICU RN, I've been at the bedside when patients have expired. I don't recall any sudden release of bodily contents as you have so insensitively described. I've been there at the time of death, I've helped move the patient to clean sheets, I've assited in transporting the body yet I've never seen what you describe. 

I'm sure it probably happens but, in 11 years of assisting with deceased patients I just haven't seen the situation you describe.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 23, 2009)

JoeMid said:


> If the person is dead... there is no reason to land at the nearest airport, they will continue on to destination.


Maybe... Depends on the company. 
Some companies require a physician to pronounce the person dead. If there is not a doctor on board, you must assume the person is alive and land at the nearest suitable airport.


----------



## jetguy (Jun 23, 2009)

Flight crew personnel are trained in procedures to follow when an in-flight death occurs.  They are in touch with Medical authorities, Federal authorities, possibly International authorities, as well as their airline management, regardless of whether they are enroute on a domestic or international flight.  There are many variables as to how the death may handled (i.e. if there is a physician on board, circumstance of death, possible risk to passengers, availability of option to move them, legal issues, etc.)  An onboard death is treated most seriously and the chosen procedure to follow is usually based on each individual situation and the consensus of numerous authorities.  Understand that this may be a decision that makes no sense to you or you may feel is unacceptable or unpleasant.  There is much behind the scenes, as to the treatment of an in-flight death, than appears to passengers.


----------



## dive-in (Jun 23, 2009)

I spoke to a neighbor who is a flight attendant for one of the major US carriers.  She said if there was a doctor on the plane, they would have to pronounce them dead.  The crew cannot make that call.  

How things would be handled after that is based on many factors.  If over land, they would land at the nearest airport.  In the extreme case of being over the middle of the ocean, the captain ultimately makes the call whether to turn around or proceed.

She was very unsure about how to handle the body.  As someone said, on overwater flights there are often crew rest quarters that could potentially be used.  There are also crew rest seats (not the jump seats) that could also be used.  She's pulled out her procedures manual when I've had other tough questions.  I'll see if she's looked this up next time I speak to her.


----------



## Mike&Nancy (Jun 23, 2009)

I met a woman several years ago who's husband died of a heart attack at a rest area about 200 miles from home. She didn't call anyone, just moved him to the passenger seat and buckled him in, then drove homeward. She said that was one of the best drives she had had with him in over 40 years of marriage, because he had to listen to everything she had to say and couldn't interupt or change the subject. 

Mike


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 23, 2009)

I just spoke to a retired Delta pilot about this and he said that...
They're preference is to move deceased passengers someplace out of the way ("cuz they do begin to stink" -- his words), but that they will leave 'em in their seats, if family members so request and no one else objects.  IOW, its a case by case basis.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jun 27, 2009)

If they have a flag on board....burial at sea?


----------



## Laurie (Jun 27, 2009)

Someone died on the first trans-Atlantic flight I was ever on. We'd heard a call for a doctor on board, but didn't know anything so serious was up. After we landed and were on our way out, up near the front we saw someone still in their seat with a blanket pulled up over them. That was a really long time ago, but unforgettable.


----------

